

Kickstarter wouldn't be allowed on Kickstarter - panarky
http://www.kickstarter.com/help/guidelines

======
Metatron
And you can't buy a supermarket in Walmart. People have covered their asses
like this for years, not allowing others to come along and promote a
competitive concept within their store/site.

This is no surprise.

